# Quantum transmission ID? Can't locate...



## bdf_tech (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone here know the location of the (usually) 2-digit ID Code that VW stamps into the Quantum transmission housing? (Indicates application, gear ratios, etc.)
This is not hard to find on the 020 transverse gearboxes, but so far on 013 longitudinal gearbox, no sign of a code anywhere. Have examined bellhousing rim, timing mark opening, bottom and rear of case, anywhere on side that looks "flat", rear cap & housing, etc.
Dealer had no clue







, local vw salvage yard says they've "never successfully located the code" on any of their units








This posting indicates what the code "should" be, but doesn't tell where he found the code in his photo.
http://www.lunaticfringe.org/v....html
So, just wondering if any of you Quantum owners ever managed to located your stamped code?
thanks


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 2wd tranny code is Hand Stamped, "upside down" -reading from the back of the tranny, on the top of the case just above the breather port, on the flat.
I have a 2N out of the car.


----------



## bdf_tech (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

So, does that mean it's not possible to view with transaxle in car? (sounds pretty inaccessible)
Time for smoke and mirrors (or at least the mirrors)?
Well, I intend to replace the rear transmission mount soon -- perhaps that would be a good opportunity to examine that area more closely.
Thanks for the info...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yes and no.
You would have to drop the tranny/motor/subframe, about 6" all together to read it with a mirror.


----------



## bdf_tech (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

OK, well that was very helpful, Eurowner...
Took about half a can of carburetor cleaner, and a hefty scraping job, but the "code" appeared right where you said it would be (just in front of the vent fitting). Had to lock the front wheels to the left (to move the steering linkage out of the way), and by peering down past the heater control valve its pretty easy to see.
The code was "9Q" -- so that confirms standard 1.6 TD transmission, and speedometer gear appears to be the correct "white" gear (according to dealer).
So after all this research, still no explanation for why the speedometer is so far off (for instance, at 55 mph, it reads ~ 65 mph). Tires are stock 195-60R14 (as specified on tire placard). VW speedometers aren't usually that far off, are they?
Could be something with the speedometer head itself, I suppose...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Sounds like it's the speedo head. I have used http://deluxespeedometer.com/


----------

